# SHENZHEN | Baochen Tower | 230m | 52 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-08 by 摩天圳










2021-10-06 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-30 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-20 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

It's another beautiful sunny day here in Shenzhen in this Xigua video screenshot with all the skyscrapers and roadside palm trees present. One can see how this Baochen Tower has gained a few floors in the last 2 months as seen the car windscreen of this Xigua video user.


https://www.ixigua.com/7077328490214720037?logTag=c0bc70503b762028eca6


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-06 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Tower has 52 floors according to CTBUH.





Baochen Tower - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-08 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-20 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-27 by zehua23


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-01 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

26/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

13/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-07 by zehua23 










2022-11-08 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-09 by 摩天圳


----------

